# Good South Indian Movies???



## Tenida (Oct 18, 2011)

Suggest me some good South Indian movies.(Romantic/Comedy/Action/Thriller)


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2011)

happy days becoz Tamanna


----------



## Tenida (Oct 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> happy days becoz Tamanna



Already watched Happy Days(About 18 times Its super movie.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2011)

Dookudu


----------



## Tenida (Oct 19, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Dookudu



Thanks bro


----------



## asingh (Oct 19, 2011)

Pokiri


----------



## Tenida (Oct 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> Pokiri



I think Salman Khan's Wanted is the Hindi version of Pokiri.


----------



## azzu (Oct 19, 2011)

Athadu
Leader
Kick
don sreenu
magadheera
ashta chamma
bommarillu
jalsa

I can recall this at moment..


----------



## Tenida (Oct 19, 2011)

azzu said:


> Athadu
> Leader
> Kick
> don sreenu
> ...



Thanks buddy


----------



## asingh (Oct 19, 2011)

Tenida said:


> I think Salman Khan's Wanted is the Hindi version of Pokiri.



Pokiri is better. Wanted is lame compared to this. Plus better actress.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> Pokiri is better. Wanted is lame compared to this. Plus better actress.



Sounds good

Today watched 100% Love(2011) starring *Tamanna *and* Naga Chaitanya*.Its  a cute love story


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 20, 2011)

Yem Maya Chesave
Arundhati
Arya


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/TN11V.jpg

Watch Arya1/Arya2 especially, rock solid movie, plus magadheera too 

(cant say about Parugu, didnt saw it till now)


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 20, 2011)

Arya2 is crap....


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 20, 2011)

> Yem Maya Chesave
> Arundhati
> Athadu
> Leader
> ...



rating and genre please ?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 20, 2011)

*Yem Maya Chesave* 8/10

*magadheera* 7/10

*Athadu* 6.5/10

Rest I've not seen


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Arya2 is crap....



Oh c'mon arya series is just briiliant!


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 20, 2011)

Arya is good movie but Arya 2 is just intolerable.


----------

